# My new wheels and tires are installed. Pics inside!!!



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

What did you do with your old wheels?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I like your new wheels.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Nobody said:


> What did you do with your old wheels?


I actually sold them to another member on here. He is a happy camper too with new wheels to install.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

obermd said:


> I like your new wheels.


Thanks. These were hard to find. Most wheels for this car are WAY overpriced. We got new wheels adn tires all around, installed for about $1400.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks great! the polished chrome look really pops with the white!

I do like !


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Looks great, can't wait to see them in person at Beach Burger.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Bac n Black said:


> Looks great, can't wait to see them in person at Beach Burger.


oh yeah. Next weekend. 

Thanks guys. Wife and I love them.


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice look. let us know your opinion of the Motivo tires when you get some miles on them.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Great looking Wheels.


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks. Will do. So far very nice ride and quiet. A lot better than stock, but that may be from upgrading to 18s too.


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Danoooooo!! Ride looks wicked!! Did the lip spoiler on the trunk come with it or did you put it on after? Looks slammin!!!


----------



## DanoHB (Aug 15, 2012)

NuJerz2001 said:


> Danoooooo!! Ride looks wicked!! Did the lip spoiler on the trunk come with it or did you put it on after? Looks slammin!!!


Came with the RS package. Thanks a lot. I love it. Trying to convince wife to let me debadge the "Cruze" and "LT" from rear, but keep the RS emblems now. Hee hee...


----------

